# Zombie Apocalypse Just Went Down: What 4 SASers Would You Pick to be on Your Team



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Loosely based on the guy in Miami and his "zombie attack". The Zombie Armageddon just started and you can pick 4 other SAS members to be apart of your team. Who do you choose and why?

My Team:

*Nomadic Vagabond:* Knows me the best out of anyone on this site. Pretty confident she would have my back if I got in some serious trouble.

*50piecesteve:* Would probably abandon ship if some zombies were closing in on me, but as long as I didn't get in any serious jam I think we would make a solid team.

*northstar1991:* From her post she seems like a intelligent person and would be calm under pressure. I think she would make a good medic.

Open spot/ (Position filled by *Jcgrey*)

Who is on your team?

*EDIT:* I don't know how to say this, but Bob and Ashley, I wish you the best of luck in your future endeavors.

Other Teammates That Have Been Sacked:

*Ashley1990 
BobtheSaint*

New Editions:

*Black and Mild
Yogurt*

Welcome to the team


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh sure don't include the PYROMANIAC (fire+zombies= back to dead zombies) on your team. No screw that I'm going solo


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'd head out west and pick up:

ANCIENT,
Kyaa, and
Jaan Pehechaan Ho

to **** **** up as they move on in life and I stick to my online world, afraid that the flesh-eating zombies would judge me as unfit to even eat.

Oh, I need a 4th person: Mc Borg, because he's still around somewhere.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Oh sure don't include the PYROMANIAC (fire+zombies= back to dead zombies) on your team. No screw that I'm going solo


I got an open spot, I could use some pyro on my squad. You will have to do an interview though. What's your bench press and 40 yard dash time :lol


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't know anyone that well...

I guess I'd just pick some random people I've talked to a bit:

sprode - who I've been talking to about banana stickers and bugs for the past few weeks...
NotAnExit - who has a Jay and Silent Bob avatar
elvin jones - seems cool. 
Ventura - one of my very first friends here.

I really don't know any of them that well, so I'd have to keep an eye on them... I've pretty much just chosen four random strangers... I can't trust them with my life, but maybe in time, if any of them survive, we'll be able to trust each other.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

mark101 said:


> No one will pick me for their team,i never got picked for sports teams at school either:no


No one's going to pick me either. No one knows me. :b It's okay. Being a loner in the zombie apocalypse probably isn't a bad idea.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

ya'll would be wise to pick me. I'm strong, I'm fast, I know how to fire a gun, and I've spent so much time playing the call of duty zombie maps that I should have a PhD in that ****.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't know if they have seen zombie movies and know what NOT to do then I have no problem with them, they also have to be heartless and willing to put a bullet in the head of their comrades or family members. I'd pick a purely male team because they must have a high chance of survival and smarts about zombie apocalypse and have been trained for this sort of thing, women would usually try to get us all killed?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

mark101 said:


> No one will pick me for their team,i never got picked for sports teams at school either:no


My team spots are not written in stone. How good are your rifling skills and do you have any experience in human on zombie combat? Nomad might be getting replace :mum She just told me she would push me into them and run.



MrGilligan said:


> No one's going to pick me either. No one knows me. :b It's okay. Being a loner in the zombie apocalypse probably isn't a bad idea.


You are going to get pick 



BKrakow said:


> ya'll would be wise to pick me. I'm strong, I'm fast, I know how to fire a gun, and I've spent so much time playing the call of duty zombie maps that I should have a PhD in that ****.


Hmmm gives me something to think about


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

mark101 said:


> No one will pick me for their team,i never got picked for sports teams at school either:no


lol same here. This post actually made me laugh :lol


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

delete


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't think anyone would want me in their team, so I'm going to be a zombie. Now run before I eat your delicious brains.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I can't think of any I think I'd be better by myself or randoms.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

k here goes...

Dr. Hobo Scratch: he's funny, chill, and... A DOCTOR

5Guys1Punch: he knocked out 5 guys with 1 punch + he is an Alpha... need I say more?

Bunyip/Selbbin: they're awesome

that Aaliyah chick... copulation opportunities 

Also would want Hopeful25 and Mezzoforte. Why can't we bring like 6 people anyways?


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Ultrashy comes to mind. His guns would come in handy, and i'm pretty sure hes a good shot


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

4 fat people to keep the walkers busy, natch


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Also Resonance and Dissonance cuz they could combine to form OnanceOnance.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey Don't you need a scientist on the team who's also a killer shot with an AR-15 and a pilot?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Hey Don't you need a scientist on the team who's also a killer shot with an AR-15 and a pilot?


That is why you made one the possibles. You could work on a medicine that makes us immune to zombie bites. I am thinking of dumping 50piecesteve and adding you or Mark101. Winner of a wild wild west 10 step turnaround and pop shootout will get the spot.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

mark101 said:


> Hmm..Notice you didn't pick me for your team:|


I'm so sorry 

It's survival of the fittest. I feel terrible but this has to be done.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip: We played Dead Island before, and she knows everything about zombies. 

5guys1punch: Enough said. 

I don't know about the other two people.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

I'll definitely take Mr. *EastWinds* along with me because for him to have made this topic means that he's thinking ahead and serious about surviving the zombocalypse.

I'm going to take *Fetisha*, because she's awesome and because I think bad a_s_s industrial music and slaying hordes of zombies goes hand-in-hand. Also, I know she likes shooting games.

*CowboyBebop* will be with us because he knows about 90's shooting games with crappy green screen and because I want to see him give a zombie a brainbuster suplex on the concrete followed by a corkscrew moonsault.

Last but not least, we'll be accompanied by *Barette* because unless I'm mistaken, she's the only person that is both on my friends list and in the _Zombies! _group on SAS. She definitely needs to be on my team.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

*Ultrashy* -- I choose him because of his knowledge of guns n ****
*ThatOneQuietGuy* -- He looks pretty brolic
*Mobius X* -- He seems ruthless
Some random female -- Nuff said


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

mark101 said:


> No worries,i'l just be that cool guy on the rooftop accross the way with a sniper rifle saving your ***,as you and your band of clowns try and get yourselves killed.


:lol glad we could compromise


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

LowKey said:


> I'll definitely take Mr. *EastWinds* along with me because for him to have made this topic means that he's thinking ahead and serious about surviving the zombocalypse.


I have my doomsday prepper gear ready to go :lol



Black And Mild said:


> *Ultrashy* -- I choose him because of his knowledge of guns n ****
> *ThatOneQuietGuy* -- He looks pretty brolic
> *Mobius X* -- He seems ruthless
> Some random female -- Nuff said


I forgot about you and MobiusX. I might have to reconstruct my possible teammates list.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Without a doubt I can go solo. I'm a lone wolf and confident I can survive it.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

EastWinds said:


> *50piecesteve:* Would probably abandon ship if some zombies were closing in on me, but as long as I didn't get in any serious jam I think we would make a solid team.


nah man, we ride together we die together i got your back to the end. :b

ill be back with my team in a while


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Isnt it obvious? I would be the ultimate team member. Allow me to promote these videos


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Alright id go with:

5guys1punch: need i say more?
Eastwinds: since he was kind enough to choose me
Xtreneous: he's probably been ready for this
and my homegirl: RoflSarus


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Mark101--used to dealing with Londoners
MrGilligan--seems to know about nature so we won't eat the wrong mushrooms and get f'ed up
LordScott--he's tall so he can spot the zombies before any of us
Chantellabella--she's the level headed and positive one of the group

As for me, I ran track back in high school, I've played every Resident Evil game there is (CVX kind of sucked by the way), the Walking Dead is filmed here (has absolutely nothing to do with anything), and I always root for the underdogs in zombie movies. We'll just follow behind the most popular teams and let them get killed first then collect their ammo and food


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

mark101 said:


> Yay,i got picked :clap
> 
> I love you Kramer and your tactics are effin awesome


You know I got you Mark  Just remember when we're the ones left with all the good s*** we keep it all for ourselves


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd probably get bit in the first 10 minutes of a zombie outbreak because no one would help me, but at least I could try and troll people as a zombie.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

lonelyjew

Reason: The guy is smart and I need a smart guy on my team.

Milleniumman

Reason: Him giving infractions to people who misbehave shows that he's like a fighter so he'd be useful for fighting zombies.

I don't know two other people who should join my team.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

LowKey said:


> I'll definitely take Mr. *EastWinds* along with me because for him to have made this topic means that he's thinking ahead and serious about surviving the zombocalypse.
> 
> I'm going to take *Fetisha*, because she's awesome and because I think bad a_s_s industrial music and slaying hordes of zombies goes hand-in-hand. Also, I know she likes shooting games.
> 
> ...


Hell yes! I've my escape plan for a zombie apocalypse, I'm all prepared.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Ugshy: He looks like a badass dude.

Ultrashy: He knows way too much about guns.

Northstar: To make friends with all the zombies while we make a hasty retreat.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

mark101 said:


> I think people should start naming two substitutes they can bring in when a couple of their team get eaten?
> Who knows i might make it onto somebodies Subs bench


Subs would't be a bad idea. My updated list is

Nomadic Vagabond
50piecesteve
northstar1991
Jcgrey(he defeated you in the duel mark)

Subs:
Black and Mild
Yogurt

Possible Teammates:
StrangetoBehold
Chantellabella(thanks kramer, forgot about my buddy)
Theologic

I had to drop Bob and Ashley. Nothing personal Bob, but Ashley1990 you would just get in the way and get me bit :teeth


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

I'd have to go it alone. I don't function well in groups and would get bitten faster. Either way, I've accepted my fate as a zombie. Now that I have nothing to lose it's time to kick some undead ***!!


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

EastWinds said:


> Subs would't be a bad idea. My updated list is
> 
> Nomadic Vagabond
> 50piecesteve
> ...


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

EastWinds said:


> Subs would't be a bad idea. My updated list is
> 
> Nomadic Vagabond
> 50piecesteve
> ...


No sir, I think she's better off on my team. At least she'll know she won't get exchanged or even worse, dropped off the team like poor Bob and Ashley. They're more than welcome to join me as well by the way :b


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

arnie- we need a strongman
Jcgrey- he's multitalented
mezzoforte- every group needs a girl and she seems like she'd be able to pull her own weight
Ultrashy- apparently he knows his guns

Substitutes are:
5guys1punch- apparently he can control weather and he's an ALPHA MALE
MobiusX- seems ruthless like someone said above


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't think of four because I don't really know anyone that well, but I would definitely have to say *UltraShy* because he is a gun nut, so I am guessing he already has an anti-zombie arsenal.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

LowKey said:


> I'll definitely take Mr. *EastWinds* along with me because for him to have made this topic means that he's thinking ahead and serious about surviving the zombocalypse.
> 
> I'm going to take *Fetisha*, because she's awesome and because I think bad a_s_s industrial music and slaying hordes of zombies goes hand-in-hand. Also, I know she likes shooting games.
> 
> ...


Sweet. I shall join because LowKey knows the Warriors Way

I only ask that In The House, In A Heartbeat plays in the background.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Black And Mild said:


>


:lol

Being a sub is great in this game. At least you wouldn't get killed off in the opening credits like how they normally do us in the Hollywood scary movies.



KramersHalfSister said:


> No sir, I think she's better off on my team. At least she'll know she won't get exchanged or even worse, dropped off the team like poor Bob and Ashley. They're more than welcome to join me as well by the way :b


What can I say, it is cold out here in these zombie filled streets. Causalities happen.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

I'd take the 3 other metal guys on the forum. Metalheads are genetically disposed to be twice as angry and pissed off as normal music listeners... So that's a plus when this bath salt snorting craze really picks up.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Onesize Fitzpatrick said:


> I'd take the 3 other metal guys on the forum. Metalheads are genetically disposed to be twice as angry and pissed off as normal music listeners... So that's a plus when this bath salt snorting craze really picks up.


Oh sure but leave the punk to die and rot whilst chasing you


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Lol, I would rather do it alone cause other people would hold me back...

On second thought, though, I'd need someone to cover my back. Preferably with military background - for practical purposes. So* SPC*.

Oh and we'd probably need someone else to help us keep watch when we sleep. So...I don't know...Just someone who's got some experience with guns. If anyone wants to join my team, and has the correct qualification, please contact me. (when the apocalypse comes:roll)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

EastWinds said:


> Subs would't be a bad idea. My updated list
> Jcgrey(he defeated you in the duel mark)


That's right. I may be a scientist at heart but I own an AR-15, Russian SKS, Taurus 45MM. and a cheap mossberg 500 So I now how to shoot! :b Plus I can fly us over heavily infested zombie areas and we can drop chemical weapons on them


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Hadron said:


> Lol, I would rather do it alone cause other people would hold me back...
> 
> On second thought, though, I'd need someone to cover my back. Preferably with military background - for practical purposes. So* SPC*.
> 
> Oh and we'd probably need someone else to help us keep watch when we sleep. So...I don't know...Just someone who's got some experience with guns. If anyone wants to join my team, and has the correct qualification, please contact me. (when the apocalypse comes:roll)


I was going to pick you for my team along with Ultrashy, Lonelyguy and JC grey.

I have no military background but i can use a Katana and know some martial arts, and i'm also pretty strong physically.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Logan X said:


> I was going to pick you for my team along with Ultrashy, Lonelyguy and JC grey.
> 
> I have no military background but i can use a Katana and know some martial arts, and i'm also pretty strong physically.


Alright, you're the third guy in my team. Welcome.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Hmm...

*Jcgrey*, it's pretty obvious why. Dude is good with alot of ****. He can pilot a plane and get us the **** out, ha. Though he'd probably be holding a gun in one hand then a glass of wine in the other, all whilst having a monocle on his eye.

*Ugshy*, seems like a cool dude to have plus dem muscles.

*5guys1punch*, every group needs an alpha that looks like they can **** **** up w/ melee.

*Wickedlovely*, gotta have my ruthless, psycho, kill-people-for-fun girl with me. Plus she knows how to survive out in the woods n ****. ****ing *******.

Substitutes

•Bunyip/Cage, seems like she'd always be optimistic + her weird antics would make light of situations. Plus she's a serial killer.

•Arnie, he's athletic, hikes, travels & all that good ****.

•Laura024, she strikes me as very intelligent. Can always use that.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

mark101 said:


> I couldn't give a toss about all you other chumps anymore,my girl KramersHalfSister recruited me on to the winning team,our strategy wins


Haha, you already know. Look at us getting all strategic before anything even pops off ------> :group


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip: Because we played Dead Island together before, so we'd work well together in a zombie apocalypse. You'd go insane without somebody like her there. Plus she knows everything about zombies. 

5guys1punch: He's an ALPHA MALE. 

Fireisthecleanser: He's a pyromaniac so he'd be useful against large groups of zombies. 

Xtraneous: I don't know, he just seems like somebody who'd survive in a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

SAS zombie apocalypse would be way more interesting than The Walking Dead because there would probably be more zombies, and you wouldn't have to listen to us talking all the time.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

millenniumman75 - zombie food.
mark101 - zombie fodder
MadeinLithuania - human shield!
Drew - more zombie food.

As you can see, my "team" will consist of no actual team work or fighting of zombies, I just need a bunch of human shields to make sure nothing bad happens to me :teeth


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't need anyone from anywhere for the zombie apocalypse. I'd have my own fun on a killing spree.:twisted


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Alright since were allowed subs the game changes:

5guys1punch
Xtraneous 
EastWinds
RoflSaurus

Subs:
KathyKook
Milleniumman75

team breakdown: myself, 5guys1punch Xtraneous, RoflSaurus, and KathyKook bring that snap your **** up attitude, while Eastwinds will bust out the funny GIFS when moral is low, and MilleniumMan75 provides wisdom. I think i assembled the perfect team here :boogie


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> Hmm...
> 
> *Jcgrey*, it's pretty obvious why. Dude is good with alot of ****. He can pilot a plane and get us the **** out, ha. Though he'd probably be holding a gun in one hand then a glass of wine in the other, all whilst having a monocle on his eye.


XD


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

50piecesteve said:


> while Eastwinds will bust out the funny GIFS when moral is low


You already know how I do










I plan on getting some serious paper while this is going on.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Twelve Keyz said:


> Bunyip/Selbbin: they're awesome


Too right. Let's kick some Zombie backside.

*loads shotgun*


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

I wasn't even picked to defend our civilization from a zombie apocalypse, I feel really left out. I am reporting this thread.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

nonesovile said:


> Bunyip: Because we played Dead Island together before.


On console? :O


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> On console? :O


Yeah LOL why?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

nonesovile said:


> Yeah LOL why?


Just curious. Damn, you kids be making me want a console. No-one plays on PC. ;[


----------



## NomadicVagabond (Mar 23, 2012)

All the people who said "idk no one would pick me" can be on my team 
-There's no 'thumbs up' so this will have to do: :evil
My strategy is...just wing it. (lol)

So how easily do zombies freeze to death? Or do they come alive when thawed like The Thing? Either way, I'll go somewhere cold..or escape to the mountains.
OH, and can they swim? 
Also, how fast do they move these days? I haven't been keeping up with you kids and your monster movies...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

nonesovile said:


> Bunyip: Because we played Dead Island together before, so we'd work well together in a zombie apocalypse. You'd go insane without somebody like her there. Plus she knows everything about zombies.
> 
> 5guys1punch: He's an ALPHA MALE.
> 
> ...


I'm part of a team! :clap


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Nefury said:


> I am reporting this thread.














NomadicVagabond said:


> All the people who said "idk no one would pick me" can be on my team
> -There's no 'thumbs up' so this will have to do: :evil
> My strategy is...just wing it. (lol)


I already know I have a spot reserved 8) That leaves room for 3 other people



NomadicVagabond said:


> So how easily do zombies freeze to death?


They don't freeze to death



NomadicVagabond said:


> Or do they come alive when thawed like The Thing?


Yes



NomadicVagabond said:


> Either way, I'll go somewhere cold..or escape to the mountains.
> OH, and can they swim?


Yes, and why you giving away our strategies



NomadicVagabond said:


> Also, how fast do they move these days?


Speed varies, depends on how fast they were when they were alive.



NomadicVagabond said:


> I haven't been keeping up *with you kids* and your monster movies...


----------



## Com1 (May 27, 2012)

The 4 biggest, slowest, fattest people here.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Ospi - He's a bogan engineer. The zombie's arch enemy.
Neutrino - Living in Isengard has taught her much about Orcs, ie Tolkien zombies
Petrovsk Mizinski - Feelsrussianman, 'nuff said
Evo - He'll use his Kiwi skills to good effect.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

NomadicVagabond said:


> All the people who said "idk no one would pick me" can be on my team
> -There's no 'thumbs up' so this will have to do: :evil
> My strategy is...just wing it. (lol)
> 
> ...


I'm in. I don't need a repeat of elementary school and not being picked for the kickball team. I'll just be proactive and join the cool kids :clap


----------



## NomadicVagabond (Mar 23, 2012)

EastWinds said:


> I already know I have a spot reserved 8) That leaves room for 3 other people


Ok, Nefury, want to be on my team?

btw, i like the lion king gif



> They don't freeze to death


You're saying the cold doesn't affect them at all..?
So then they WOULDN'T be frozen, then come alive like The Thing..unless you drop them in a body of water that freezes before they get out... which seems unlikely.



> Yes, and why you giving away our strategies


 I don't think they can but ok, and are we competing with the other teams? That makes...sense...



> Speed varies, depends on how fast they were when they were alive.


Ok. So not Night of the Living Dead, then



>


Yeah, ya dern kids with yer two way radios and video cassette tapes....


----------



## NomadicVagabond (Mar 23, 2012)

Com1 said:


> The 4 biggest, slowest, fattest people here.


Ha..i may have spit everywhere when i read that...
But really, though, that isnt nice ...
hehe



gustafsg said:


> I'm in. I don't need a repeat of elementary school and not being picked for the kickball team. I'll just be proactive and join the cool kids :clap


Yep! 
Wait i'm on the cool team?? 
I mean, yeah, obviously i'm one of the cool kids... 
lol


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

NomadicVagabond said:


> Yep!
> Wait i'm on the cool team??
> I mean, yeah, obviously i'm one of the cool kids...
> lol


You're from the Midwest, so you're obviously cool (both literally and figuratively)


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

EastWinds said:


>


dude this is what im talking about XD


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

NomadicVagabond said:


> Ok, Nefury, want to be on my team?
> 
> btw, i like the lion king gif


I am rage quitting like I did Civilization V last night if me and him are on the same team :lol



NomadicVagabond said:


> You're saying the cold doesn't affect them at all..?
> So then they WOULDN'T be frozen, then come alive like The Thing..unless you drop them in a body of water that freezes before they get out... which seems unlikely.


They freeze but when they thaw out they comeback alive. Either way you are over thinking this.



NomadicVagabond said:


> I don't think they can but ok, and are we competing with the other teams? That makes...sense...


We are competing against the zombies, but if other teams just so happen to end up as casualties in battle, then hey it's not our fault.



NomadicVagabond said:


> Ok. So not Night of the Living Dead, then


No not quite



NomadicVagabond said:


> Yeah, ya dern kids with yer two way radios and video cassette tapes....


Almost as bad as those old folks and their "No Wave Movement" :teeth


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

KramersHalfSister said:


> Mark101--used to dealing with Londoners
> MrGilligan--seems to know about nature so we won't eat the wrong mushrooms and get f'ed up
> LordScott--he's tall so he can spot the zombies before any of us
> Chantellabella--she's the level headed and positive one of the group
> ...


I can be the decoy! I run slow and they might take me for being dead. I can distract them while the rest of you run for high ground!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

And if they do kill me, I won't go after my team or Eastwind's team. 

Well, I can't promise that because being a zombie, I might forget who's team I was on. 

I mean, no brain and all.


----------



## NomadicVagabond (Mar 23, 2012)

gustafsg said:


> You're from the Midwest, so you're obviously cool (both literally and figuratively)


Lol, i didn't notice you were from MN.



EastWinds said:


> I am rage quitting like I did Civilization V last night if me and him are on the same team :lol


um, ok... then you'll have a death duel. or he's off the team, that works too.



> They freeze but when they thaw out they comeback alive. Either way you are over thinking this.


Nope. You're just afraid everyone will think about it too much and figure out people will be able to overpower the zombies pretty easily...
nerds
:troll
Lol



> We are competing against the zombies, but if other teams just so happen to end up as casualties in battle, then hey it's not our fault.


Yeah so why does it matter if other teams have the same escape plan then?
aHA! -lol noo idea



> No not quite


Darn. I mean good? Would i be the woman who goes crazy or the little girl?



> Almost as bad as those old folks and their "No Wave Movement" :teeth


ha, that makes no sense.


----------



## NomadicVagabond (Mar 23, 2012)

P.S. GNOMEpocalypse.




...oh boy. I should sleep more..? or something?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

NomadicVagabond said:


> um, ok... then you'll have a death duel. or he's off the team, that works too.


Fine but I am dueling under protest just for the fact that I have to fight to be on your team.



NomadicVagabond said:


> Nope. You're just afraid everyone will think about it too much and figure out people will be able to overpower the zombies pretty easily...
> nerds
> :troll
> Lol


:roll whatever



NomadicVagabond said:


> Yeah so why does it matter if other teams have the same escape plan then?
> aHA! -lol noo idea


It matters because there are not suppose to know that we would use them as fodder. I hope you don't get captured or you would make a horrible POW. You will give away all our plans :lol



NomadicVagabond said:


> Darn. I mean good? Would i be the woman who goes crazy or the little girl?


You are to use your nomadic skills to help us live off the environment and have my back if I get in trouble. Now I am starting to realize that you would just push me into a crowd of zombies and run.



NomadicVagabond said:


> ha, that makes no sense.


That makes plenty of sense. Yes Wave.

On a side note did you even watch 5mins of the Hatfields and McCoys?



NomadicVagabond said:


> P.S. GNOMEpocalypse.
> 
> ...oh boy. I should sleep more..? or something?


Speaking of sleep it is 10pm and I didn't fall asleep on my laptop yet :yay


----------



## NomadicVagabond (Mar 23, 2012)

EastWinds said:


> Fine but I am dueling under protest just for the fact that I have to fight to be on your team.


haha, I really am on the cool team! 
Hey guys, look at me! *trips, falls flat on face*
K, now I REALLY don't know what i'm talking about



> :roll whatever


there needs to be a nerd emoticon.
this will have to do:
:banana



> It matters because there are not suppose to know that we would use them as fodder. I hope you don't get captured or you would make a horrible POW. You will give away all our plans :lol


haha, i didnt know that was part of it, but ok sounds good.
and only if they pull out the teeth file. are we talking about the other teams taking prisoners? I had no idea that was happening. I should pay more attention to the Hypothetical Situation news headlines...



> You are to use your nomadic skills to help us live off the environment and have my back if I get in trouble. Now I am starting to realize that you would just push me into a crowd of zombies and run.


Cool and yes.
I mean no, of course i wouldnt do that!!



> That makes plenty of sense. Yes Wave.


Seriously, how many times do i have to tell you Thurston Moore already said that. (lol)



> On a side note did you even watch 5mins of the Hatfields and McCoys?


I don't know how much i watched because it timed out. But yea, probably like 6 minutes. ish.



> Speaking of sleep it is 10pm and I didn't fall asleep on my laptop yet :yay


:hb Why does this cake have a face on it? creepy. but even creepier, a gnome-zombie-vampyre apocalypse. and the y was accidental at first, but i'm gonna leave it.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I choose to be a zombie because their team is bigger. 

The first kills on my list are Xtraneous and 5GuysOnePunch because, even though I'm not 100% sure who they are, they seem to be on everyone's list. Eating them would mean weakening the teams. Ha!


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> I choose to be a zombie because their team is bigger.
> 
> The first kills on my list are Xtraneous and 5GuysOnePunch because, even though I'm not 100% sure who they are, they seem to be on everyone's list. Eating them would mean weakening the teams. Ha!


I had you on my reserve team with Falling Down but yeah that didn't seem like a good idea and I scrap those plans. We don't need a debate about what men do vs what women do in the middle of a zombie attack :b


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

EastWinds said:


> I had you on my reserve team with Falling Down but yeah that didn't seem like a good idea and I scrap those plans. We don't need a debate about what men do vs what women do in the middle of a zombie attack :b


:lol

You never know under those circumstances. The only thing we have in common is that we're both relentless, so it might've been a good survival skill.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> :lol
> 
> You never know under those circumstances. The only thing we have in common is that we're both relentless, so it might've been a good survival skill.


I will give you that, both of you go hard and stick to your guns :lol


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I work alone. Plus, I am a ninja.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Octal said:


> Ospi - He's a bogan engineer. The zombie's arch enemy.
> Neutrino - Living in Isengard has taught her much about Orcs, ie Tolkien zombies
> Petrovsk Mizinski - Feelsrussianman, 'nuff said
> *Evo - He'll use his Kiwi skills to good effect*.


:clap


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Evo said:


> :clap


:bat Lets get to it.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> The first kills on my list are Xtraneous


8(


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

wickedlovely said:


> Hey, I ain't no ******* you ****in city dweller. I'm really not.... quite the opposite, really. Just because I know how to gut a fish doesn't make me a *******. Lulz.


Truth. ******** don't use 'Lulz'.


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

Since I am a vegetarian does that mean zombies will want me less? Or would I be a terrible zombie?


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

EastWinds said:


> New Editions:
> 
> *Black and Mild
> Yogurt*
> ...


Oh damn I just saw this thread! I'm ready!!


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

that awkward moment when someone chooses the sacrificial black guy... :b

f-knows where that trend started :roll

Personally,

*Skyloft* - for the banter and she's small so would find good use for that. 
*Rest or Real* - he's like the tank of the group. You seen that guy, man muscled 
*Evo* - Well we always need one we can feed to the zombies lololol nnaa, seems to know a bit about cars so will come in handy =P Designated driver for sure 
*Wicked Lovely* - like her bf said, she'd make a fine psycho ***** and they always do well in these conditions.

Bar wicked lovely, all of us love electronic music so lets gets Zomboy blezzin aye while we pop some zombie ***??? ;

*"go to the window, open it, stick your head and yell. I'M AS MAD AS HELL AND I'M NOT GOING TO TAKE THIS ANYMORRRRE!"* v






Something appealing driving around in a car a bit like the Gorillaz drive with ^ that playing shooting and running over zombies. We can put Gorillaz on as well, bit of CLint Eastwood aye XD


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm ready....


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Skylaishot- Pretty sure he would have my back in something, we know each other fairly well. owo

Toppington- This kiddo is smart. and not just book smart, street smart. I can probably last a few extra hours with him. I don't really talk to him much but when I lurk around I find his posts to be interesting.

Bunyip- She seems fun in a way that she'll go insane on people. I guess thats a plus? Don't know her to well either, but she seems cool 83

Dissonance- I don't know him too well, but he seems like one of those BA solo zombie slaying videogame character at the top of the leaderboards o.o


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Selbbin said:


> I'm ready....


Badass. I'm so proud to have you on my team right now.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Twelve Keyz said:


> Badass. I'm so proud to have you on my team right now.


You know it.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Watercoulour said:


> Skylaishot- Pretty sure he would have my back in something, we know each other fairly well. owo
> 
> Toppington- This kiddo is smart. and not just book smart, street smart. I can probably last a few extra hours with him. I don't really talk to him much but when I lurk around I find his posts to be interesting.
> 
> ...


Your hair is going to have to get cut to a very small length and you're going to have to wear tight clothing (no not because I'm a perve) Also explosives like molotovs, homemade flamethrowers, hand grenades, explosives to blow up paths will be needed. Simple blunt weapons and cleavers would be a necessary and hand to hand combat training.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

*Secretly Pretentious's Survival Strategy in Case of Zombie Apocalypse*










*Supply Kit:*

Enough imperishable food and water to last until an opportunity arises to restock

 Explosives, handheld firearms and enough ammo to hold one over until the opportunity arises to restock

 Human Waste Collector: A sealable container to collect human waste in until it's safe enough to open the entry port to dump it.

 Blankets and pillows (sleeping in the zombie defensive bubble is essential so you are never vulnerable)

 Flare gun to alert rescue vehicles of your presence

 Extendable grabber (in case objects outside the defensive bubble need to be manipulated when it isn't safe to exit the bubble)


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

EastWinds said:


> Loosely based on the guy in Miami and his "zombie attack". The Zombie Armageddon just started and you can pick 4 other SAS members to be apart of your team. Who do you choose and why?
> 
> My Team:
> 
> ...


Oh u Easty...:clap:b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo – My baby,he's superfunny and cute


The Weeknd – ths Indian fella I know who responds my every msg


Tentative – My SAS hubby..he's super talkeative and agreat cook


BobtheSaint – Coz I know him very well


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:b


KramersHalfSister said:


> No sir, I think she's better off on my team. At least she'll know she won't get exchanged or even worse, dropped off the team like poor Bob and Ashley. They're more than welcome to join me as well by the way :b


 Thanks ..easty now we r gonna meet:mum...get ready with ur trops and amuniation..i will blow ur army off:boogie:mum



EastWinds said:


> Subs would't be a bad idea. My updated list is
> 
> Nomadic Vagabond
> 50piecesteve
> ...


Easty ...u u u..i will beat u..:mum


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I'm so sorry
> 
> It's survival of the fittest. I feel terrible but this has to be done.










..Beware Easty...u stabbed me in my back today


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm ready, dudes. No Zombies will stop me. You'd definitely want Bob on your team! 










That is me, I'm ready to kick zombie butt. :bat


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yay...husshhhaaa Bobby...:boogie

Edit - ^ ^ hey I wanna increase my group:b

*Loveless and fallen18* - Both I want some couples dawdling around too

*Simple Indian* - My Indian buddy.he will keep an eye that my Mom doenst get angry on em

*Sweetnsour* -she's a cool lady ..i like her..she and her Husband are most welcomed

*Kiwigirl *- Her son too she's kinda cutie

*Lifekindasucks* -My best best best friend

*Xtrasauex* - Damn I dnt know his username clearly ...he's cool


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Ashley1990 said:


> *Xtrasauex* - Damn I dnt know his username clearly ...he's cool


its not hard, just think Tomato Ketchup Sauce :b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

AlphaZombie said:


> I'm Zombie.
> You better run, people. Zombie's everywhere, I rule all the Zombies!
> 
> How?
> ...


 :dead.aaah momaaa........:door

:cry 
Bobbby..save me....:shock

I have no blood left for u in my veins...11.8gm haemoglobin just :afr..no use for u...:no

easty has some fine quality red juice running through his body:idea...See him:evil

:twakgo away u........and *faints * :afr


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> its not hard, just think Tomato Ketchup Sauce :b


Coming wid me....??oke


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Ashley1990 said:


> Coming wid me....??oke


I have my own crew =P If Evo dies first we'll get a replacement


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> I have my own crew =P If Evo dies first we'll get a replacement


 nnnooooooooo:no Evo is my best friend and his gal will kill me if he dies....:roll

Okay u carry on ur trroop..best of luck....:idea

We have some extra supplies of food here:boogie:b..if u feel like joining just give me wink

*sigh*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> :cry
> Bobbby..save me....:shock


:duel


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

My crew
broflovski: He can create a chemical on the spot that would destroy the zombies
MadeinLithuania: She is absolutely sick, and will scare the zombies away
Zemulis: She pretends to be a good girl, but is really bad and will fool the zombies

And that's it.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> :duel


Yay Bob the superhero...whoo hoo:boogie:boogie


The Professor said:


> My crew
> broflovski: He can create a chemical on the spot that would destroy the zombies
> *MadeinLithuania:* She is absolutely sick, and will scare the zombies away
> Zemulis: She pretends to be a good girl, but is really bad and will fool the zombies
> ...


I will bribe her some chocolates and property to join me....:b


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

huh said:


> millenniumman75 - zombie food.
> mark101 - zombie fodder
> MadeinLithuania - human shield!
> Drew - more zombie food.
> ...


_:rofl Human shield, ok._

_Ok....my list!

The Professor - He could protect us.








Zemulis - I need lithuanian human!
NatureFellow - he's creative!
Evo - he's beautiful so he could distract zombies attention_


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

I would pick JCgrey and Exotik Tamale, because they have firepower, and Wickedlovely because she's into the close-quarter stuff (gardening tools), and as I own a garden slasher (Google Images it...), we could finish off the ones that manage to get through the hail of bullets.

Does anyone here know how to drive an APC or a tank, because we're going to need transport...


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

mark101 said:


> Take me with you,i wont talk and i dont eat much. I'l sleep when your awake and vice versa,you wont know i'm there


No problem. I need your sniper rifle in addition to my shotgun. Can't take too much people along as that would create more noises that may attract the zombies.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Well since me, boyfriend and his friend love zombies, I pretty much heard of every way to survive, seen many in movies and games. Gun shop is the first stop we would go to. Shot them in the head every time, steal gas from other cars when you run out of gas for your car :evil
Im the watcher since I can stay up late and be wide awake without getting tired :boogie insomnia lol


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

EastWinds said:


> Subs would't be a bad idea. My updated list is
> 
> Nomadic Vagabond
> 50piecesteve
> ...


Awww I'm not on your list.  I should be after all the cool gifs I posted in your thread! :lol


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> :dead.aaah momaaa........:door
> 
> :cry
> Bobbby..save me....:shock
> ...


you're too funny (smiley here cause the message has reached the smiles limit lol)


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

mark101 said:


> Sorry but i'm taken now your back on your own just how you like it,Good luck


you're a horrible person


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm not sure... I need a tough guy, a gentle leader, a pretty opinionated girl and a chubby dude who is always scared.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

TommyGun is a lone wolf, other people would slow me down.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

mark101 said:


> Sorry but i'm taken now your back on your own just how you like it,Good luck


Thank god, I now realised I better take one girl along :twisted


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Elad said:


> I'm not sure... I need a tough guy, a gentle leader, a pretty opinionated girl and a chubby dude who is always scared.


that seems to be the winning forumla these days


----------



## Com1 (May 27, 2012)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Well since me, boyfriend and his friend love zombies, I pretty much heard of every way to survive, seen many in movies and games. Gun shop is the first stop we would go to. Shot them in the head every time, steal gas from other cars when you run out of gas for your car :evil
> Im the watcher since I can stay up late and be wide awake without getting tired :boogie insomnia lol


If you go around shooting every zombie you see you're gonna get swarmed.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Yogurt said:


> Oh damn I just saw this thread! I'm ready!!


lmao, the zombies don't stand a chance



Ashley1990 said:


> :b
> 
> Thanks ..easty now we r gonna meet:mum...get ready with ur trops and amuniation..i will blow ur army off:boogie:mum
> 
> Easty ...u u u..i will beat u..:mum





Ashley1990 said:


> ..Beware Easty...u stabbed me in my back today


"As a karate expert, I will not talk about anyone up here." All I will say is that you don't want no part of my team.



MidnightBlu said:


> Awww I'm not on your list.  I should be after all the cool gifs I posted in your thread! :lol












Please forgive me.....



AlphaZombie said:


> I'm Zombie.
> You better run, people. Zombie's everywhere, I rule all the Zombies!
> 
> How?
> ...


This guy is like the zombie counter to the people who picked 5Guys1Punch. You all are screwed now. Alpha+Zombie = Winning combination


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Def

Fredbloggs02
trinty02
theologic


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Onesize Fitzpatrick said:


> I'd take the 3 other metal guys on the forum. Metalheads are genetically disposed to be twice as angry and pissed off as normal music listeners... So that's a plus when this bath salt snorting craze really picks up.


Chris Barnes and others have taught us many great methods of killing as well.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> I can be the decoy! I run slow and they might take me for being dead. I can distract them while the rest of you run for high ground!


No my dear, that's what the other people are for :lol No man or woman left behind on my team even if I have to push you in a wheelbarrow while wearing heels, carrying another person over my shoulder, and avoiding zombies.



Ashley1990 said:


> :b
> 
> Thanks ..easty now we r gonna meet:mum...get ready with ur trops and amuniation..i will blow ur army off:boogie:mum


Ashley's out for revenge! If you come across our team we'll help each other out!



mark101 said:


> Sorry but i'm taken now your back on your own just how you like it,Good luck





mark101 said:


> Hey he didn't get back to me fast enough,KramersHalfSister snaffled me up for her team.She does track & field,she's smart,tough and has a winning strategy all worked out


See, how everyone tries to get you on their team once you get taken by another. I'm gonna have to put a sticky on your head that says "TAKEN!" They should have snatched you up faster


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Com1 said:


> RawrJessiRawr said:
> 
> 
> > Well since me, boyfriend and his friend love zombies, I pretty much heard of every way to survive, seen many in movies and games. Gun shop is the first stop we would go to. Shot them in the head every time, steal gas from other cars when you run out of gas for your car :evil
> ...


I never said I would shoot all of them lol zombies have good hearing and would hear it too easily. I would use a bow and arrow anyways from a distance


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> I never said I would shoot all of them lol *zombies have good hearing and would hear it too easily*. I would use a *bow and arrow* anyways *from a distance*


So ****ing pro...


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Black And Mild said:


> RawrJessiRawr said:
> 
> 
> > I never said I would shoot all of them lol *zombies have good hearing and would hear it too easily*. I would use a *bow and arrow* anyways *from a distance*
> ...


 lol yup, im learning how to use a crossbow this summer for a hobby


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

KramersHalfSister said:


> No my dear, that's what the other people are for :lol No man or woman left behind on my team even if I have to push you in a wheelbarrow while wearing heels, carrying another person over my shoulder, and avoiding zombies.


:lol
I'm definitely on the winning team!!! I have 7 cats that we can use as projectiles. One small tabby can rip those undead suckers to shreds.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

I would follow Jcgrey, he's a savage.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Watercoulour said:


> Toppington- This kiddo is smart. and not just book smart, street smart. I can probably last a few extra hours with him. I don't really talk to him much but when I lurk around I find his posts to be interesting.





> This kiddo is street smart.





> is street smart.





> *street smart*


Oh dear... I think you should know that I fell half asleep when crossing the road while I was on a walk a little while back and almost got hit by an SUV. Just something to think about. :um


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> I never said I would shoot all of them lol zombies have good hearing and would hear it too easily. I would use a bow and arrow anyways from a distance


lolol what's that movie that says "who uses a fu*cking CROSSBOW!?"


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

The Professor said:


> lolol what's that movie that says "who uses a fu*cking CROSSBOW!?"


Problem?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Skyloft said:


> How would me being small help with anything? What am I, just bait? :| dammit :lol


two words.... ventilation shaft. lolz there's a ventilation shaft in there somewhere all the time



Skyloft said:


> *xTKsaucex* - seems he could evaluate a good plan, might have some ideas on that as well. plus we need a guy on our team who can do a good sean connery impression. :b
> 
> *Milco* - another brainiac. knows programming and he's developing a zombie based game right now, who'd know any better than that?
> 
> ...


yes I;ll charm them to death


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Problem?


haha actually I think it was "bow and arrow" and they were implying how strange yet badass it is


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Skyloft said:


> you could also play some good fitting background music as well - dubstep for any zombie blasting/chasing occasion


wub wub


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Anyone want a bus to drive?


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

EastWinds said:


> I am rage quitting like I did Civilization V last night if me and him are on the same team :lol


woe is me


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Good no one picked me. I'm the careless guy that would get everyone killed.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

mark101 said:


> Yeah they are worried now they have seen our formidable team,trying to weaken us


Hey bring along some goth Londoners to confuse the zombies :lol



chantellabella said:


> :lol
> I'm definitely on the winning team!!! I have 7 cats that we can use as projectiles. One small tabby can rip those undead suckers to shreds.


Oh snap, I have three tabby cats and a German Shepherd. The cats can hunt and the dog can eff up anyone up that tries something. I think we're golden. Just got to get my Granddaddy's shotguns and we're good to go.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

delete


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

JustThisGuy said:


> This made me crack up. Love TWD, but yeah, it gets a bit much sometimes.
> 
> You could be the Dawn of the Dead remake's Nicole for their group. Painting up stuff and getting them in trouble.
> 
> ...


Fuuu not Battle Royale now! Add me lol! I play a lot of zombie games, but I guess that doesn't count. I like to pretend I'm a badass though.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

TigerRifle1 said:


> Good no one picked me. I'm the careless guy that would get everyone killed.


Every good zombie team needs one of those.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Barette said:


> Hell yes! I've my escape plan for a zombie apocalypse, I'm all prepared.


lol. Nice! I had a feeling you would be prepared.



CowboyBebop said:


> Sweet. I shall join because LowKey knows the Warriors Way
> 
> I only ask that In The House, In A Heartbeat plays in the background.


Oh, definitely. I actually have a zombie apocalypse themed playlist on my computer. Of course that song is on there.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

JustThisGuy said:


> This made me crack up. Love TWD, but yeah, it gets a bit much sometimes.
> 
> You could be the Dawn of the Dead remake's Nicole for their group. Painting up stuff and getting them in trouble.
> 
> ...


Haha my boyfriend was saying if we were in an RPG fantasy world, I would be the rogue/thieve since I like to steal stuff in games. Maybe you can add me as stealth. :b


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> 8(


:hug Don't worry; I'll make sure it's quick and painless.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone and everyone.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ckg2011 said:


> Anyone and everyone.


I'm still not sure who all I want on my team, but I think I'll add you. Your BMX bikes would make a nice getaway.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> I'm still not sure who all I want on my team, but I think I'll add you. Your BMX bikes would make a nice getaway.


 Lol... My mustang would a faster more stylish way of escape.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> This made me crack up. Love TWD, but yeah, it gets a bit much sometimes.


I thought it was funny, too. I'm glad it didn't go unnoticed.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

LowKey said:


> lol. Nice! I had a feeling you would be prepared.
> 
> Oh, definitely. I actually have a zombie apocalypse themed playlist on my computer. Of course that song is on there.


Schweet. Atmosphere and the advantage of knowing when an attack is coming.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I have no clue... I know UltraShy will be on my list. He knows a lot about guns. Maybe Tyler Bro since he's posted a few threads about zombies. UgShy, he'll know what he's doing and he's really nice so I am sure he can calm us down. Calichick maybe, she seems tough and can **** someone over. JustThisGuy because I'm pretty sure he can handle some. ThatOneQuietGuy, he sure looks like he can handle some.

Oh I don't know there are more.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Skyloft said:


> *xTKsaucex* - seems he could evaluate a good plan, might have some ideas on that as well. plus we need a guy on our team who can do a good sean connery impression. :b
> 
> *Milco* - another brainiac. knows programming and he's developing a zombie based game right now, who'd know any better than that?
> 
> ...


*Slow motion high five*


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Psh... I'd probably be the last to know if a zombie apocalypse ever hit. I never leave my house. But just in case....

My house has security cameras out front.
Chainsaws, lead pipes, crowbars, saws, guns, gasoline, pitchforks, a machete, metal baseball bats, tasers, lawnmowers, axes, sickles, shovels and all kinds of stuff in my garage.

I've got this.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

StrangetoBehold said:


> Psh... I'd probably be the last to know if a zombie apocalypse ever hit. I never leave my house. But just in case....
> 
> My house has security cameras out front.
> Chainsaws, lead pipes, crowbars, saws, guns, gasoline, pitchforks, a machete, metal baseball bats, tasers, lawnmowers, axes, sickles, shovels and all kinds of stuff in my garage.
> ...


Wow, I hope I don't ever rob your house by accident.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

BobtheSaint said:


>


None of them are much better than a baseball bat without ammo.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

StrangetoBehold said:


> Psh... I'd probably be the last to know if a zombie apocalypse ever hit. I never leave my house. But just in case....
> 
> My house has security cameras out front.
> Chainsaws, lead pipes, crowbars, saws, guns, gasoline, pitchforks, a machete, metal baseball bats, tasers, lawnmowers, axes, sickles, shovels and all kinds of stuff in my garage.
> ...


The Doomsday Prepper is strong in this one.

I am thinking of demoting northstar1991 to the reserve team and moving you into the starting line up  Whatcha say


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> you're too funny (smiley here cause the message has reached the smiles limit lol)


Thanks u dear:boogie


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

AlphaZombie said:


> You're going to be next!
> Or join me as a fellow Zombie and we WILL DESTORY!


:afrOMG we need a Spiderman to bind this guy


EastWinds said:


> lmao, the zombies don't stand a chance
> 
> "As a karate expert, I will not talk about anyone up here." All I will say is that you don't want no part of my team.
> 
> This guy is like the zombie counter to the people who picked 5Guys1Punch. You all are screwed now. Alpha+Zombie = Winning combination


No way Easty u have kicked me out of ur troop.:mum.i wont let u survive longer now..



KramersHalfSister said:


> No my dear, that's what the other people are for :lol No man or woman left behind on my team even if I have to push you in a wheelbarrow while wearing heels, carrying another person over my shoulder, and avoiding zombies.
> 
> 
> *Ashley's out for revenge! If you come across our team we'll help each other out!*
> ...




Dnt worry dear ..i have nothing offensive for u.:no.but Easty he's in danger zone and I wil make sure Alphazombie bits him or else I will throw a Zombie on him:mum:boogie


Jcgrey said:


>


hehehhehhehe muhahahha


MadeinLithuania said:


>


:afraaah Mommaaa


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


>


Mileena is that you 



Ashley1990 said:


> No way Easty u have kicked me out of ur troop.:mum.i wont let u survive longer now..
> 
> Dnt worry dear ..i have nothing offensive for u.:no.but Easty he's in danger zone and I wil make sure Alphazombie bits him or else I will throw a Zombie on him:mum:boogie
> 
> hehehhehhehe muhahahha


I am trying to tell you, you don't want no part of this. Once I take off my veil and get into my full anti zombie gear, I am coming into battle looking like this


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

EastWinds said:


> Mileena is that you
> 
> I am trying to tell you, you don't want no part of this. Once I take off my veil and get into my full anti zombie gear, I am coming into battle looking like this


:idea....OOooops sorry East *Waves White flag*....:idea

Peace


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

That's a big picture...


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

^ hehehehe..hey jimmy

Would u like to join me??


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> ^ hehehehe..hey jimmy
> 
> Would u like to join me??


I thought you're in a team already?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

jim11 said:


> I thought you're in a team already?


Noo:no.....i built my own..we all ectomorphs can run faster:boogie:clap


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> Noo:no.....i built my own..we all ectomorphs can run faster:boogie:clap


Oh cool. I'd love to have a beautiful girl along with me in this situation. If you catch my drift...


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

wickedlovely said:


> I'll kill them, shred their bodies, burn them, and scatter the ashes. GOOD LUCK COMING BACK AS ZOMBIES.
> 
> No hard feelings guyz.


Close-quarter combat skills and total mercilessness - what a woman!!! :boogie

I'm still looking for an APC or tank driver as our getaway person - You don't need to shoot or anything. I'm pretty sure I could work out how to use the heavy weapons attached to these sorts of vehicles...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

jim11 said:


> Oh cool. I'd love to have a beautiful girl along with me in this situation. If you catch my drift...


 i nailed it:clap:boogie:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Rawrster team! :evil

- BobtheSaint
- RawrJessiRawr
- Blossom
- Northstar1991


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

So i'm all out of AR-15 ammo. But have a surplus of SKS ammo.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

- Skyloft
- xTKsaucex
- StrangetoBehold
- NatureFellow

My zombie killing experience tells me that this would be the best team. :bat:bat:bat:bat


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> i nailed it:clap:boogie:b


Thanks for nailing me. I appreciate it.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I woud choose 

pineapplebun
rdrr
tyler bro
r91


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

jim_morrison - For his medical knowledge, He'll be able to knock the Zombies out with medication.

Just Lurking- For his computer knowledge- he'll be able to make holograms of people to detract the Zombies.

matty- For his humor Knowledge, he'll make us still all laugh when we get eaten alive by Zombie's

melissa75- for her multitask knowledge, She'll be able slay 2 Zombies att once.

millenniumman75- For his troll reading still knowledge, he'll be able to tell us when the Zombies are getting close.

Neptunus-for the information she could bring about many gods and goddess knowledge. She'll be able to call her gods to get rid of the Zombies.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

ExotikTamale said:


> Zombie slaves!!!!!!!!!


Off topic but I'm so glad Michonne finally showed up in the Walking Dead. That chick is badass.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Hey KramersHalfSister! Did we win yet? 

I'm still trying to read the map.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Hey KramersHalfSister! Did we win yet?
> 
> I'm still trying to read the map.


Lol, looks like we're the last ones standing for now....

:tiptoe


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks like I'm out. despite knowing how to fly aircraft, am a deadly shot, and know chemistry so I can create a biological agent to destroy the zombies. Not to mention I am an excellent shot with all of my guns.


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Looks like I'm out. despite knowing how to fly aircraft, am a deadly shot, and know chemistry so I can create a biological agent to destroy the zombies. Not to mention I am an excellent shot with all of my guns.


Yes but are you funny and cool with the lines. Thats the way the zombie apocalypse is supposed to be.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I dunno but i'd pick the 4 finest females on here so we could repopulate the earth.

They would also need to know how to shoot and grow food tho


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Ventura said:


> millenniumman75- For his troll reading still knowledge, he'll be able to tell us when the Zombies are getting close.


dry snitching on the zombies ...lmao


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:tiptoe ...coming to ur shipment stuffs Easty...*roar*


----------

